# 5.1 surround home theatre speakers creative v intex



## jasminpadiya (May 20, 2005)

Kindly guide me to choose amongs creative inspire 5.1 5200 (price 5kand intex 5.1 channel speakers (price 4k),  suggest me best speaker set my budget is mak 7k, please expain 1 rms equal how many PMPO?


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

Firslt, i think there are many threads discussing this you can get quite a bit of extra info from there. 

Secondly, Digit Magazine May 2005 carries an excellent article called "Believe Everything you Hear" you will get all sorts of information from there.

Thirdly, intex is no competition to Creative : The later is in a league of their own.

Happy speaker shopping!!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 20, 2005)

Stick with Creative. Better still, get Altec Lansing. Though I'm not sure if they'll fit your 7k spending limit.

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## rohanbee (May 21, 2005)

Personally im a die hard fan of Altec Lansing so any other brands are pretty useless to me.......
The mag has two models in the 5.1 range 
Altec 251 -- Not rated very high by the Digit test team though Rs.5000/-  
*www.alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=251&region=asiapac&country_code=in

Altec BS3151R --  Placed 5th out of the 18 put up for reviewing and testing..............should be good Rs.6900/-
Ok this one reviewed by Digit i cannot find on the net   Wonder if they made a mistake

So i guess these should be in your budget !!!
[/url]


----------



## suave_guy (May 21, 2005)

its actually altec lansing VS3151, digit goofed up....and i also recommend it for the budget of 7K, they are better performing then creative inspire 5.1..

jasminpadiya u must be kidding to compare intex with creative, i mean lol...comparing intex with mercury is ok but creative??

but dont need to bother about intex buddy...just get urself altec lansing vs3151 which perfectly suits ur budget.....

ENjoy...


----------



## mohit (May 21, 2005)

@suave_guy
hey buddy is the VS3151 available in india or not ? i jst checked the altec lansing website and they dont have this model in India it says.

check it out,
*www.alteclansing.com/index_intl_country.asp?region=asiapac&country_code=in

and also among altec lansing models which is the best 5.1 set ? plz select among 5100 , 251 and VS3151.


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

go for creative !!! if ur budget was lower intex would have been great !!!!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

i boguht altec lansing 251 ( 45 watts rms) ( 5.1ch) for 3850 in delhi.

also,who relies on digit benchies,creative , how can it be that better than altec 251?


----------



## suave_guy (May 22, 2005)

mohit i'm sure VS3151 is very much available in india...contact trifin technologies

i myself have seen this link many times which u provided but its not entirely accurate.....for e.g. the site lists ATP5 but its rarely available now, infact trifin will deny its avaibility in indian markets now...

regarding ur second query there's no doubt that 5100 is the best 5.1 model under 10K by altec lansing and also the best looking one.....

ENjoy...


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

how gud is altec 251 with 45watts rms?


----------



## khandu (May 22, 2005)

so is Altec Lansing 251 better than Creative 5200 Inspire.. 

Digit said it isint.. the overall score of Creative was slightly more


----------



## suave_guy (May 22, 2005)

akshyat altec 251 is decent for dvds but not very good for music....infact very few *computer* speakers are excellent for music....one of those is altec lansing MX 5021...this particular model is good for anything be it music, dvds or games....i just hope altec comes up with a 5.1 version of this model....

khandu creative inspire 5.1 is also as good as altec 251...but 251 has slightly better bass and power handling.....if u like to play games and movies at extreme or loud volumes then avoid creative, rest assured that altecs dont crack at higher volumes.....thats where their long experience of audio speakers manufacturing comes into place... 

ENjoy...


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Yes, the MX-5021's are just in a league of thier own , I know cause i own them. The best invetment i made on any computer accessory so far. Infact i watched a dvd yesterday night and they didn't make me feel the need for a 5.1 system.
Yup !!! suave a 5.1 MX-5021 would definately be a MUST BUY system.


----------

